# Sound Proofing a Bathroom



## RussellF

I am presently in a small bathroom(5'x8') remodel and the customer asked me if I could do something to make the bathroom more sound proof. The only thing that I could come up with was to just put insulation(R-13) in the walls. I was also thinking of putting some pipe insulation on the copper piping. I would be interested in what you all have to add to that. Some specs. : 2x4 studded walls, solid pine 6-panel entry door(new).......I have never seen a bathroom studded out 2' o.c. Thanks for any and all replies.


----------



## Mike Finley

fur out the wall or walls over the existing drywal then add another layer of drywall that doesnt touch the existing drywall.


----------



## Rich Wozny

Build 6 foot thick walls with rebar enforcement, should do the trick.

Oh PS no windows!


----------



## thom

It's almost impossible to add sound deadening at this point. Insulation in the walls will help but much of the sound travels through the framing. 

You could put in a cheap exhaust fan. These fans are loud enough to mask bathroom noises. Another benefit is they are loud enough that they don't get forgotten about and left on, blowing conditioned air away.


----------



## Big Bob

You are on the right trac, no need to go overboard. add a bit of caulk down the wall cavity ( backside of wall to stud) FG insul ( stuff R-19 if you can) or use duct board, Density of FG is key to a sound blanket) will deaden the dreaded toilet flush. 1000 series JM might be best but not worth your $ special order.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

They make accoustical insulation, very dense stuff for recording studios, but they recomend you put cork in under the drywal when you use it.


----------



## Terrence

*Always be honest*

You should suggest they don't eat chili or pot roast... or start using bean-o.


----------



## Celtic

LMAO



> ....when the alternative just isn't acceptable


:laughing:


----------



## troubleseeker

Look into a product called "quietrock". It is acoustical sheetrock and available up to some incredible specs. Your local drywall distributor should be familiar with it, don't expect much more than a blank stare from the typical lumber yard.


----------



## gitnerdun

Some carpet on the floor and some kind of soft wallpaper should absorb the sound waves rather than let them bounce around like hard surfaces do.


----------



## FrankT

On my own bathroom I did the following and had good results.
1. Installed foam pipe insulation on the water pipes.
2. Wrapped the waste with some heavy tape I had that is similar to Ice and Water Guard. This worked good.
3. Calked all openings for pipes, wires, etc (ALL) including the top and bottom plates. (This probably helps the most)
4. Fiberglass insulation in wall.

I did some research on an Audio/Video website and learned that sealing ALL openings helps a LOT. You can also laminate the sheetrock. More mass helps to dampen sound. There is a product call "Green Glue" that is used between sheetrock laminations to help dampen sound transmission.

Frank


----------



## nywoodwizard

RussellF said:


> I am presently in a small bathroom(5'x8') remodel and the customer asked me if I could do something to make the bathroom more sound proof. The only thing that I could come up with was to just put insulation(R-13) in the walls. I was also thinking of putting some pipe insulation on the copper piping. I would be interested in what you all have to add to that. Some specs. : 2x4 studded walls, solid pine 6-panel entry door(new).......I have never seen a bathroom studded out 2' o.c. Thanks for any and all replies.


Didn't know taking a dump could be so noisy :laughing:


----------



## plazaman

what about that spray foam insulation ?


----------



## Tom M

I would look into the quiet rock. Also an air gap of any knid is often the best deadening. When you have 2 skinney walls spread apart verses one layered wall the sound weakens or vibrations. You can use a sill seal for sills and plates also will help. I think it works under the same principals as for heat tranfer when clearance for combustibles matter.


----------



## Home Serve

How bout making it easy: Install a 500 CFM fart fan in center of ceiling. That should do it with little fan fare and little $$.:clap:
Dave


----------



## troubleseeker

gitnerdun said:


> Some carpet on the floor and some kind of soft wallpaper should absorb the sound waves rather than let them bounce around like hard surfaces do.


May as well make it brown and yellow shag whike you're at it:jester: (if you're not old enough to have been around in the 60's that will mean nothing).

Did you miss his mention of the word "bathroom"?


----------



## GenConJ

soundboard under the drywall is a good option if you can lose another 1/2" all around. 
Air-borne noise escapes and penetrates rooms at the door more than anywhere else


----------



## dunn2500

GenConJ said:


> soundboard under the drywall is a good option if you can lose another 1/2" all around.
> Air-borne noise escapes and penetrates rooms at the door more than anywhere else


 i was just thinkin same :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

Who here has tried using the sound control membranes from either Mapei or Noble Company?

We are spec'ing a job in False Creek that has a By Law against jetted tubs in the Condo. We will be using Noble Companies Sound Control Membrane to block out the noise generated by the Jacuzzi Tub so the owners below my clients are not disturbed at all.

This is a first for me and I'm looking for info on prior installs. A testimonial or two will go a long way in the Strata meeting when I present the sound control measure we will take here in Vancouver. A necessary hurdle to get a green light to start this bathroom renovation project.

My thoughts are that if the tub is placed over Sound Control Membrane and Tile we will block a ton of noise. Then by using Safe and Sound insulation inside the unit we will further block the noise transfer between condos.

Please share some prior job feedback if you can.

This is the product I plan to install.

Nobleseal SIS

Some more info here.

Found this product online http://www.soundproofingamerica.com/bathroom-soundproofing.asp

This is going to be a cool project and will feature a Ledgestone Water Fall that has a Fiber Optic Light feature. Too bad we don't start demo until Spring or Summer.


----------



## clancrawford55

Quietrock is by far the best option. You might as well roll a cig with the $ you would spend on the R-13. We have used it in home theaters & it is easly twice as effective as double 5/8" & sealant sandwich, + you only need to hang one layer of 1/2"


----------

